# Ripping a portion of a song



## IzzyO (Apr 16, 2003)

Is it possible to rip part of a song using windows media player ( ver. 10)? For example, I have some heavy metal cd's where the last track has the song i want, 15 minutes of silence, and then a stupid cover song, or some noise , etc, etc. I want to be able to cut out the last part. Please help me.


----------



## IzzyO (Apr 16, 2003)

IzzyO said:


> Is it possible to rip part of a song using windows media player ( ver. 10)? For example, I have some heavy metal cd's where the last track has the song i want, 15 minutes of silence, and then a stupid cover song, or some noise , etc, etc. I want to be able to cut out the last part. Please help me.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try Audacity.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Your best bet is to rip the whole song as mp3, then do your trimming after you have it.
I use this free programme for trimming/cutting mp3's. You can save any section as a seperate track.
Mp3DirectCut


----------



## great_dame (Nov 10, 2002)

I use Nero Wav Editor. There are some freeware programs or shareware trials at download.com that do this as well.


----------



## gdbiederman (Mar 12, 2002)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Try Audacity.


Thanks for the tip. I had a similar problem and Audacity is great!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

CDex (a free excellent ripper) will do it. Choose the "Extract a section" option and pluck in the times.

http://cdexos.sourceforge.net/


----------



## kris78164 (Nov 7, 2004)

Audacity<-------This was mentioned...But its no doubt the greatest


----------

